# Can't open links, new ios7 download...help



## billypicard1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Frustrated  , I've just downloaded the new iOS7 update for the ipad and now I can't open any links in the posts, was fine before, just clicked and the link opened.

Should this happen?I've tried various settings, anyone had this problem with this download, help! Bloody annoying not being able to open links. I'm hoping someone can point me in the right direction or I'm missing something obvious with the settings? Thanks
Billy.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I have OS7 on both iphone and ipad with no issues so you must have changed something in settings I'm wondering if there's an advances security setting somewhere stopping you opening links


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Like James - no issues here on iPhone 4 with IO7

Brian


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

No issues here either. Running iOS 7.0.2.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

billypicard1 said:


> Frustrated  , I've just downloaded the new iOS7 update for the ipad and now I can't open any links in the posts, was fine before, just clicked and the link opened.
> 
> Should this happen?I've tried various settings, anyone had this problem with this download, help! Bloody annoying not being able to open links. I'm hoping someone can point me in the right direction or I'm missing something obvious with the settings? Thanks
> Billy.


Installing iOS 7 should not alter your settings as these are backed up and restored afterwards. I'd suggest restarting the device from shutdown and if that doesn't fix it, reset it.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> billypicard1 said:
> 
> 
> > Frustrated  , I've just downloaded the new iOS7 update for the ipad and now I can't open any links in the posts, was fine before, just clicked and the link opened.
> ...


You should be in IT support with the all time standard get them off your back answers! :roll:

Hello - I have a problem.....
1. Have you tried turning it off and on
2. Restore to factory defaults.
Click! Thats them done! 
:lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Wak said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > billypicard1 said:
> ...


It's a pretty standard thing mate, you should know that. Most problems like this are fixed by a restart or if that fails a reset. You have to try the simplest options first. :wink:

How are you anyhow? Was up in Staines last week and thought I'd drive by. But it was lunchtime and assumed you'd be at work!


----------

